# How often does your rabbit sleep?



## Pigglebread (Jan 27, 2013)

My holland lop sleeps 13-15 hours a day I'd say, but that's a rough guess. Sometimes he will sleep more I'd say. When he gets up though he is active a lot and binkys occasionally. Just curious what you guys consider normal amount of sleeping hours or if it varies from rabbit to rabbit. :apollo:


----------



## PaGal (Jan 27, 2013)

I let Thumper out of his cage around 8:30am most days. He usually runs around and plays for a while. He also gets very active around 9:30pm. The rest of the time he is pretty mellow or sleeping. It varies how much he is up during the day depending on what's going on. On the weekends he's up more as the kids are home so he gets more visits throughout the day. During the week it's mostly visits from me during most of the day. Of course he wakes up for periods to eat, poop , pee.


----------



## Pigglebread (Jan 27, 2013)

PaGal said:


> I let Thumper out of his cage around 8:30am most days. He usually runs around and plays for a while. He also gets very active around 9:30pm. The rest of the time he is pretty mellow or sleeping. It varies how much he is up during the day depending on what's going on. On the weekends he's up more as the kids are home so he gets more visits throughout the day. During the week it's mostly visits from me during most of the day. Of course he wakes up for periods to eat, poop , pee.



That pretty much sounds like my rabbits schedule for waking periods.


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Jan 28, 2013)

My buns are outdoors and have runs attached to their sheds/ hutches and they sleep most of the day and get up every couple of hours to graze on the grass and hay. But they're usually sleeping all day. But they wake me up at about 5.30 in the morning playing with their rattle toys! They are also always out in their runs doing binkies at 10pm until about 12am too.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 28, 2013)

I think it all depends on the days but they do sleep and rest an awful lot. Mine were sleeping at 11 pm last night and usually they´re active at that time but it all depends. They´re more active early morning and late at night and sleep most of the day even though they´re out and about.


----------



## Spikethebunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Spike has a cat tent he loves to go and sleep in. He usually settles himself in there daily around 10 or 11am and then doesn't come out till around 6 or 7. Then he kind of eats hay/sleeps till about 9ish when he gets energetic. He takes little naps throughout the night too, but mostly the daytime.


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 28, 2013)

Rabbits tend to be most active around dawn and dusk (hence they're called "crepuscular"), but that doesn't mean that they are wide awake during that time and sleep solidly the rest of the time. They'll tend to nap from time to time during their "awake" periods, and be active from time to time when they're supposed to be "asleep". 

Because many rabbits sleep with their eyes open, at least partially, it's often difficult to tell if they're asleep or not - Natasha's nose twitches less when she sleeps, and her eyes half close, even mostly closed sometimes. Scone was much the same, except I don't think I ever saw him with his eyes fully closed. 

Natasha usually becomes active at the first light of dawn, although she's learned that I don't appreciate her picking that time to start grooming my head. She'll wait until the earlier of my alarm going off or her getting hungry (usually 8:00AM or thereabouts), and then if I'm not up she's in bed reminding me that I live with a rabbit, and it's time the rabbit was fed. If I'm home all day, I've noticed that she usually disappears around 10:30 in the morning, then reappears around 2:00PM to see where I am and what I'm doing. After a little reassurance, she disappears again until about 5:00PM when it's time to remind Dad about the whole dinner thing. At 10:30PM, like clockwork, she runs into her cage for a bedtime snack. She'll usually come into bed with me as soon as she's done with the snack, kiss my hands for a while, then hop off to the foot of the bed to take a nap. Overnight, she's usually in bed with me or lying down on her fleece next to the bed, or chewing on a toy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 28, 2013)

Some of ours, like Nikki our avatar sleep about half the day. Ted, our 12+ year Holland used to sleep about 22 hours a day, but we figured it was because of his age mostly as he was very active when we first found him. Some seem to almost never sleep.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 28, 2013)

I find that my bunns sleep during the day, and are up all night


----------



## katlupe (Apr 8, 2015)

I cam here to see if Rabbit was sleeping too much. From what I can see, he is just about normal.


----------

